# [solved] Wacom + Xorg

## RHBaum

Hab mir nen Wacom Graphire 3 Tablet zugelegt und moechte das nun an meiner Gentoo Kiste zum laufen bringen  :Smile: 

Beim stoebern in den Online Hilfen werd ich aber aus einigen punkten nicht direkt schlau ..... 

- Bei vielen Seiten wird auf das linuxwacom module verwiesen . brauch ich das unter Xorg, oder hat Xorg es eh eingebaut (gibt nen wacom.o module da ) 

- wie testet man ob das tablet ueberhaupt am usb bus funktioniert .... also die usb treiber richtig funktionieren (iss mein erstes USB geraet unter linux  :Smile:  )

- der XServer und gtk muessen angeblich mit ner extra option (with-xinput) compiliert werden, wie stell ich das ein, gibts da USE flag fuer ....

Falls wer sich damit schon beschaeftigt hat, waer nett wenn er mich auch auf den richtigen Pfad fuehren koennte  :Very Happy: 

Ciao ...Last edited by RHBaum on Thu Aug 04, 2005 12:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Xylometer

Hallo, probiers mal hiermit.

Mein Intuos funktioniert einwandfrei  :Cool: 

http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/main

----------

## RHBaum

Naja, also kann ich noch Hoffnung haben  :Smile: 

Also dann mal meine Probleme Schritt fuer schritt : 

Seh ich dass richtig ? Ich muss linuxwacom (von der refferenzierten Seite) downloaden und das Wacom Module (wacom.c) in meinem aktuellen Kernel (2.6.12 gentoo-sources) durch das eben downgeloadede ersetzen ? 

Ich habs mit emerge linuxwacom versucht, und der maulte mir an, das gewisse XFree86 header dateien fehlen ... kein wunder, hab auch XOrg drauf ... 

Glaub hab da parallel zu noch nen problem mit dem portage .... 

Ciao ....

----------

## firefly

mit welchesn use-flags hast du linuxwacom installiert ??

poste bitte die ausgabe von

```
emerge -pv linuxwacom
```

und

```
emerge -pv xorg-x11
```

gruß

firefly

----------

## RHBaum

noch bisserl gesucht ... 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wacom_Tablet

Laut dem "HowTo" sollt es ja zeimlich einfach gehen .... mit dem emerge linuxwacom war ich schon mal gar ned so falsch ... 

wie gesagt, bei mir schlägt das emerge linuxwacom fehl, detailierte fehlermeldung poste ich mal, wenn ich wieder zu hause an der gentoo kiste bin ... 

CIao ...

----------

## RHBaum

 *Quote:*   

> checking for valid Xorg SDK... "xf86Version.h missing"
> 
> configure: error: "Unable to find xf86Version.h under /usr/lib/Server//include and WCM_XORGSDK/xc/include"
> 
> !!! Please attach the config.log to your bug report:
> ...

 

das ist die Fehlermeldung beim compilieren 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/linuxwacom-0.6.7  -dlloader +gtk +gtk2 -sdk -tcltk -usb 
> 
> 

 

linuxwacom ok, das -usb sieht ungesund aus 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2  -3dfx -3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal -mmx +nls -nocxx +opengl +pam -sdk -sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 9 kB
> 
> 

 

Ok, ich korrigier mal die usb flags .... 

Gibts irgendwie nen befehl, wo man alles das neu compilieren kann was von nem bestimmten flag abhaengig ist ... oder muss ich das komplette system rebuilden .... ? 

und hilft mir trotzdem nicht wenn sich das linuxwacom module ned uebersetzen laesst ... .

Ciao ...

----------

## firefly

mit emerge --newuse world werden alle pakete, für die entweder ein update gibt oder sich die useflags geändert haben neu übersetzt.

Aber für deinen fall langt es wenn du xorg-x11 und linuxwacom mit gesetzten sdk USE-FLAG übersetzt werden.

gruß

firefly

----------

## firefly

das modul läßt sich bei mir auch nicht übersetzen, es könnte daran liegen, daß das lienuxwacom paket nur für kernel bis 2.6.11 Unterstützung in den sourcen hat., für die

der einzigste unterschied zwischen den sourcen im kernel und denen im paket ist nur die unterstützung für einen neues tablet und ein paar bugfixes.

du könntest versuchen, wie es auch im howto auf der linuxwacom seite steht einfach die wacom.c aus dem paket nach /usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/input zu kopieren(voher alte version sichern).

gruß

firefly

----------

## RHBaum

aha, sdk bedeutet ich install die kompletten sourcen, also headers und so mit ? 

und sorry noch mal, wo gibts denn nen gutes tutourial zu usb ... glaub mein usb iss eh noch tot .... 

hab zwar kernel mit usb und event support kompiliert .... aber irgendwo gelesen dass sich beim an und abmelden am usb port was im log tun muss ... tut es aber noch nicht ... 

mal langsam rantasten .... 

danke schon mal fuer die hilfe ich meld mich, wenn gar nix mehr geht :p 

Ciao ...

----------

## firefly

welchen usb-treiber hast du  geladen ?? ohci-hcd oder uhci-hcd??

und was sagt lspci im bezug zu usb ??

gruß

firefly

----------

## RHBaum

 *Quote:*   

> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (different version?) (rev a2)
> 
> 0000:00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)
> 
> 0000:00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)
> ...

 

das spuckt er aus bei lspci 

aehm module ? ... ich schu mal, glaub hab gar nix geladen  :Smile: 

bin da echt newbie, hab usb immer abgeschalten, war teufelswerk unter 2.2er kernel  :Smile: 

Ciao ...

----------

## RHBaum

uhcd_hcd hab ich auf der pladde und laest sich laden (modprobe) 

usbcore natuerlich auch .... 

ciao ...

----------

## firefly

du brauchst den ohci-hcd treiber, da

mit 

```
lspci -v
```

 du in den zeilen bezüglich usb in klammern OHCI finden wirst.

gruß

firefly

----------

## RHBaum

Super danke , mit ohci_hcd funzt es natuerlich, und kann schon mal die mouse vom tablet unter xorg benutzen sowie mit dem stift erste zieluebungen  :Smile: 

jetzt nur noch die frage, wo ich einstelle das das gtk+ mit der -with-xinput=xfree compiliert werden kann , dass ich das auch in gimp verwenden kann .... 

gibts da nen sauberen weg ? 

Im moment zeigt gimpü natuerlich keine weiteren eingabegeraete an ... 

Ciao ...

----------

## firefly

du musst einmal folgendes in die xorg.conf eintragen(wenn nicht schon geschehen):

```
Section "InputDevice" 

Driver "wacom" 

Identifier "cursor" 

Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2" 

Option "Type" "cursor" 

Option "USB" "on" 

Option "AlwaysCore" "on" 

Option "Mode" "Relative" 

Option "Threshold" "50"

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 

Driver "wacom" 

Identifier "stylus" 

Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2" 

Option "Type" "stylus" 

Option "Mode" "Absolute" 

Option "AlwaysCore" "on" 

Option "USB" "on" 

Option "Threshold" "50" 

Option "Tilt" "on"

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 

Driver "wacom" 

Identifier "eraser" 

Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2" 

Option "Type" "eraser" 

Option "USB" "on" 

Option "AlwaysCore" "on" 

Option "Tilt" "on"

Option "Mode" "Absolute" 

Option "Threshold" "20" 

EndSection

#wacom

das hier in das ServerLayout:

InputDevice "cursor" "SendCoreEvents" 

InputDevice "stylus" "SendCoreEvents" 

InputDevice "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"

```

unter gimp musst du dann nur noch unter einstellungen->eingabegeräte->ertweiterte eingabegeräte konfigurieren gehen.

das sollte langen

gruß

firefly

----------

## RHBaum

die einstellungen in der Xorg hab ich schon .... 

wie gesagt stift und mouse lassen sich unter X (KDE) benutzen .... 

mit dem stift kann ich schoen ueber den bildschirm fahren , wenn ich kurz auf die platte druecke, fuehrt er auch die aktion aus .... 

einzige problem (unter X) ist, dass der bereich wo ich den stift bewegen kann, groesser als die arbeitsflaesche ist ... 

also wenn ich ich den rand erreiche, bin ich bei der flaeche auf dem wacom table grad mal an der haelfte angekommen, wenn ich dann noch weiter fahre, bewegt sich der cursor natuerlich nicht mehr, aber sobald ich zurueckfahre schon ... so dass ich damit das zentrum verschiebe ....

 *Quote:*   

> Option "Mode" "Absolute" 

 

oder vielleicht wuerde das schon helfen, ich probiers mal ... 

muss ich sicher noch wo die aufloesung anpassen .... 

der bildschirm hat 1280x1024 (tft halt) 

 *Quote:*   

> einstellungen->eingabegeräte->ertweiterte eingabegeräte konfigurieren gehen

 

Ja aber wenn ich den menupunkt anwaehlen will, kommt das keine erweiterten eingabegeraete verfuegbar sind .... 

denk mal das es an der gtk+ liegt, das die option -with-xinput=xfree fehlt .... 

 *Quote:*   

> Option "Threshold" "50"

 

das bezieht sich auf den druckpunkt ? 

Ciao ...Last edited by RHBaum on Tue Aug 02, 2005 9:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

hmm welche gtk+ version hast du installiert ?? wenn es  >=2.6.4 ist dann wird gtk+ schon mit --with-xinput übersetzt.

gruß

firefly

----------

## RHBaum

Kann ich dir heut abend sagen  :Smile: 

aber ich hab nen aktuelles system (gentoo standard ohne ~x86 Flag) 

gestern gesynct ..... 

gtk+ sollte also die aktuelle stable sein 

die gtk2 hab ich ned ... glaub ich 

USE iss auf gtk gesetzt, gtk2 glaub ich nicht 

woran koennt es noch liegen ? 

Ciao ...

----------

## RHBaum

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2  -3dfx -3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal -mmx +nls -nocxx +opengl +pam +sdk -sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 0 kB
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.6.7  -doc +jpeg -static +tiff 0 kB
> 
> 

 

funzt immer noch ned .... 

fuern auszug aus der Xorg.0.log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"
> 
> (**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/mouse"
> ...

 

Ciao ...

----------

## firefly

Das ganze passt.

Mir ist grad eingefallen,

man musst die zusätzlichen eingabegeräte erst noch in gimp aktivieren  :Wink: 

Und zwar so:

Einstellungen->Eingabegeräte

dort auf den button "Erweiterte EIngabegeräte konfigurieren" klicken

im drop-down menü für Geräte tauchen die weiteren Devices auf( bei mir, meine USB-MOUSE, die ich als weiteres Input-device angelegt habe).

Wenn sie nicht dort auftauchen könnte folgendes das problem sein:

```
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0"

WACOM: unable to ioctl max values.

WACOM: unable to ioctl max values.

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0"

WACOM: unable to ioctl max values.

WACOM: unable to ioctl max values.

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0"

WACOM: unable to ioctl max values.

WACOM: unable to ioctl max values.
```

wie sehen die rechte für /dev/input/event0 aus ??

gruß

firefly

----------

## RHBaum

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * econf: updating gtk+-2.6.7/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub
> 
> ./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --disable-gtk-doc --with-libjpeg --with-libtiff --disable-static --with-png --with-gdktarget=x11 --with-xinput
> ...

 

so configuriert er es, wenn ich gtk+ noch mal neu compiliere .... 

muss das nich "--with-xinput=XFree" heissen ??? 

Ciao ...

----------

## RHBaum

wie gesagt, bei gimp, file -> Preferenzes -> Input Devices -> Extended Input devices 

click auf Configure Extended Input Devices kommt gleich ne MsgBox 

Input

No extended input devices 

[save] (inaktiv) [close]

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> crw-r--r--  1 root root 13, 64 Jan  1  1970 /dev/input/event0
> 
> 

 

Ciao ...

----------

## firefly

hmm setzt mal testweise die rechte auf 666 für das device und starte den x-server neu

gruß

firefly

----------

## firefly

das passt schon so mit gtk+. Ich hatte mal testweise ein wacom per usb am laufen und da hatte ich keine probleme damit. Und ich hatte keine änderungen am gtk+-ebuild deswegen vorgenommen.

Nur ich weis leider nicht mehr wie die rechte für das device waren.

gruß

firefly

----------

## RHBaum

setzt der dir rechte nich jedesmal neu ? 

iss doch devfs .... ? 

ciao ....

----------

## firefly

ja wenn das device neu angelegt wird.(kann man aber ändern)

Aber zum testen sollst du mal die rechte auf 666 ändern, um festzustellen obs daranliegt.

gruß

firefly

----------

## RHBaum

neeee macht leider gar nix aus  :Sad: 

hasst noch ne idee ? 

Ciao .....

----------

## firefly

hat sich nix an der meldung in der xorg.log getan ??

was sagt ein 

```
xsetpointer -l
```

??

desweiteren poste bitte deine xorg.conf.

gruß

firefly

----------

## RHBaum

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> xsetpointer -1
> 
> Extended device -1 not found
> ...

 

xorg.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # **********************************************************************
> 
> # Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set
> ...

 

----------

## firefly

ähm nicht xsetpointer -1 sondern xsetpointer -l(ein kleines L)  :Wink: 

und was wurde aus der nachricht, die in der xorg.log vom wacom treiber aufgetreten ist wegen ioctl, nachdem ändern der rechte auf 666 von /dev/input/event0 ??

gruß

firefly

----------

## RHBaum

sags doch gleich  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "Keyboard1"     [XKeyboard]
> 
> "Mouse1"        [XPointer]
> ...

 

und nachricht im log blieb gleich ... keine aenderung 

ciao ...

----------

## firefly

also die devices sind vorhanden und werden richtig, als XExtensionDevices, erkannt.

hast du schonmal versucht gimp neu zu übersetzten ??

wenn das nicht hilft probier mal die 2.2er(unstable,~x86) version von gimp(wenn nicht schon geschehen).

gruß

firefly

----------

## RHBaum

ubersetze grad gimp 2.2.6 was im stable drin iss ... 

ciao ...

----------

## RHBaum

keine aenderung ... also gimp isses scheinbar nich .... 

ciao ...

----------

## firefly

hmm  hast du eventuell eine zusätzliche usb-mouse zur hand ?? wenn ja konfigurier sie in der xorg-conf und füge sie als weiteres Device(SendCoreEnvents) zum layout.

wenn dann gimp immer noch kein weiteres Device erkennt liegt das problem wo anders und ich weis dann nicht 

mehr weiter, als zu versuchen nen downgrade auf nen 2.6.11er kernel.

gruß

firefly

----------

## RHBaum

also ich vermute echt das es an der gtk und der option liegt ... 

in der beschreibung steht ausdruecklich -with-xinput=xfree und nicht nur -with-xinput

wie kann ich dem ebuild das am besten unterschmuggeln ? 

ciao ....

----------

## firefly

das mit --with-xinput=xfree gilt nur für ältere gtk+ versionen(vermutung <gtk+-2.0) laut configure --help langt bei den neueren ein --with-xinput(wie auch vom ebuild gemacht wird).

desweiteren hast du eine usb-mouse(zusätzliche, wenn du schon als haupt-pointer verwendest) zu hand??

wenn ja mach das mal was ich im vorherigen post geschreiben habe.

gruß

firefly

----------

## RHBaum

nee hab keine usb mouse da, leider  :Sad: 

Ciao ...

----------

## RHBaum

Ich versuchs heut abend mal mit dem 2.6.11er kernel ..... 

bei emerge linuxwacom hats den ja auf die pladde gebrannt  :Smile: 

Vielleicht iss doch das kernelmodule ned korrekt .... 

In der Xorg.conf muss unter der Section Module kein modul expliziet geladen werden ? sprich Xorg hat den wacom support impliziet drinne ? 

ciao ...

----------

## firefly

wacom läuft als treiber und deshalb langt es wenn man es als driver in der entsprechenden section anspricht.

gruß

firefly

----------

## RHBaum

 *Quote:*   

> wacom läuft als treiber und deshalb langt es wenn man es als driver in der entsprechenden section anspricht.

 

Du meinst, der Wacom Support iss in Xorg fest drinnen (wacom.c hab ich in XOrg verzeichniss irgendwo gesehen) mit dem greift er direkt auf die Eventschnittstelle zu ? 

Also es liegt keine dynamische lib (*.so) irgendwo dazwischen, wie es frueher beim XFree war (linuxwacom.so) 

Der kerneltreiber kanns schon sein, wenn gimp da nix abfragen kann ... dass er dann die extended devices ignoriert .... 

oder greift gtk / gimp direkt aufs kernelmodul zu ... glaub ich aber weniger .... 

wie macht das gimp / gtk ueberhaupt ..... 

normal iss doch die funktionalitaet komplett im XServer drin ... und X interpretiert die extended Devices wie es mag ... 

nun kommt gtk/gimp daher ... und bekommt vom X ueber die XInput schnittstelle mitgeteilt, welche extended devices X denn so zu bieten hat. 

Irgendwie muss es gtk/gimp nu schaffen, das verhalten der extended devices in X umzubauen ... sonst wuerde ja jede bewegung der stifte weiterhin als normale pointerbewegung unter x erkannt, und nur der cursor daran ausgerichtet ... .

Wenn man gimp sagt, dass der stift nur fuer das bild (fenster) gilt muss er ja den XServer irgendwie uebergehen .... der ja da nen anderes verhalten definiert hat ..... denk mal, er kann die extended devices einfach im X Server deaktivieren und implementiert das verhalten selbst .... 

wo bekommt gimp dann die daten her ? werden die 1:1 von XInput nur durchgereicht, oder versucht gimp selber, die eventschnittstelle auszulesen (glaub ich  ned weil sonst gimp nen wacom treiber braucht um die daten selber interpretieren zu koennen) 

denk mal zumindest die ioctrl fehlermeldung von X haengt mit dem kernelmodule zusammen (hab momentan das standard wacom.ko, was mit dem 2.6.12er kommt)  

Wenn aber der XServer ueber XInput die daten nur an gimp in ner generischen form ueberreicht, wird es das problem mit dem no extended input devices unter gimp ned loesen .... 

Hab aber auch irgendwo gelesen, dass die Extended Input devices nen bestimmten Typ haben muessen, um unter gimp erkannt zu werden, also nen joystick wuerde man unter X zum laufen bringen, er wuerde auch als extended input device von X erkannt, aber gimp wuerde den nie als input akzeptieren .... vielleicht kriegt er durch die ioctrl geschichte ned den richtigen Typ ? 

Von der warte her waers wirklich mal intressant, da ne usb mouse anzuschliessen, allein um rauszubekommen, wie XInput und gimp das so unnereinander regeln ... Ich versuch mal eine aufzutreiben .... 

Ciao ...

----------

## firefly

wenn du das linuxwacom und xorg-x11 paket mit dem use-falg sdk übersetzt wird der X-Treiber im pakte linuxwacom übersetzt und installiert.

nur der X-treiber heist wacom_drv.o und landet unter /usr/lib/modules/input/

gruß

firefly

PS: wäre gut wenn du ne USB-Mouse zum testen auftreiben können, um festzustellen das es nicht an gtk+/gimp liegt sondern(eventuell) irgentwo beim wacom treiber bzw. die configuration davon.

----------

## RHBaum

 *Quote:*   

> nur der X-treiber heist wacom_drv.o und landet unter /usr/lib/modules/input/

 

das .o steht das fuer statisches Objektfile (wie in C/C++) dann mueste das fest in die X binaries gelinkt werden ... sprich man muesste danach X noch mal neu kompilieren / linken .... 

oder iss das auch nen dynamisches modul, aehnlich wie die alten kernelmodule , die auch .o hatten, dann wuerden die eben dynamisch geladen.... (X braucht nich noch mal neu uebersetzt werden) ?

in dem falle, wenn ich wacom_drv nicht mittels load in der section Module angebe, laed der alles dynamisch, aber automatisch, was unter /usr/lib/modules/input/ steht ? 

sieht man dann irgendwo / kann ausgeben lassen , welche module er genau geladen hat ? 

Ciao ...

----------

## firefly

er hat doch das modul geladen sonst würde dein tablet nciht als normale mouse funktionieren oder  :Wink: 

gruß

firefly

----------

## RHBaum

mittlerweile bin ich mir da nicht so sicher .... 

kann doch sein dass er das ding als usb mouse erkennt  :Smile: 

Aber die log meldungen vom XServer sprechen eher fuer deine Theorie  :Smile: 

Ciao ...

----------

## RHBaum

noch was gefunden unter sourceforge.net 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> and the X starts nice.. and mouse works... 
> 
> # xidump -l 
> ...

 

Ich hab wieder Hoffnung  :Smile: 

Ciao ...

----------

## firefly

 :Wink:  entwerder du übersetzt das modul von hand in den sourcen oder du ersetzt die wacom.c im kernel durch die in den sourcen von linuxwacom.

der rest kann ja dann per emerge linuxwacom passieren (mit gesetztem useflag sdk für xorg und linuxwacom).

gruß

firefly

PS: Xorg hat schon immer das ganze modular gehalten nur seit neustem kann man xorg so übersetzen, das die module nicht mehr nur reine object dateien sind sondern "echte" libs

(xorg und auch linuxwacom muss mit gesetztem dlloader use-flag übersetzt werden, zusätzlich zu sdk, damit auch der neuste xorg-treiber von linuxwacom mit installiert wird)

----------

## RHBaum

 *Quote:*   

> oder du ersetzt die wacom.c im kernel durch die in den sourcen von linuxwacom.

 

hats leider nich gebracht, selbes ergebniss ..... bei kernel 2.6.12-r12

aehm, wie bekomm ich den alten 2.6.11er wieder drauf ? 

ein emerge -p =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r11 

sagt mir leider, das es kein solches paket gibt  :Sad: 

hatte das auch nie aufn rechner ... 

Ciao ...

----------

## RHBaum

habn 2.6.9er kernel ausgegraben .... 

aber linuxwacom will kein kernelmodule (wacom.ko) fuer erstellen 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Calculating dependencies    [32;01m* [0m Building against the X11 SDK. This will install updated X drivers and userland tools.
> 
> >>> Unpacking source...
> ...

 

Was mach ich nu schon wieder falsch ? 

Manno, haare ausrauf ... 

Ciao ...

----------

## RHBaum

Ok, ich habs .... 

doofe Sache, problem war wie immer der User vorm Bidlschirm .... 

bei mir war die Eventschnittstelle (evdev.c) nich als Module, sondern direkt in den kernel einkompiliert. glaub irgendwer in der kette mochte das nicht.

Nu gehts zumindest erst mal mit dem 2.6.9er kernel, denk heut abend bekomm ichs auch mit dem 2.6.12er hin 

Die fragen die ich jetzt noch hab sind dann doch eher sehr gimp spezifisch

@firefly danke noch fuer deine Geduld ... 

Ciao ...

----------

## firefly

ich habe grad herausgefunden wiso das linuxwacom ebuild das kernel-modul nicht installiert, da das modul standard-mäßig deaktiviert ist und nicht vom ebuild aktiviert wird.

Am besten du enpackst das archiv und führst dort folgendes aus:

[code][./configure --disable-modver --enable-wacom/code]

Dadurch wird das kernel-modul übersetzt und es wird die kernel-version nicht mit ins modul "eingearbeitet"

danach im verzeichniss src/2.6.11 nur ein make und dann hast du das neue kernel-modul in dem verzeichniss, welches du dann nur noch nach /lib/modules/<kernel>/<Pfad>/<zum Modul> kopierst.

die userland-tools und den xorg-treiber(mit gesetztem sdk-useflag für xorg und linuxwacom) kannst du, wie du ja schon hast, per emerge linuxwacom installieren.

gruß

firefly

----------

## RHBaum

Naja 2.6.11er kernel zu bekommen gestaltete sich als schwierig  :Smile: 

der iss ja komplett ausm tree raus so wie ich sehe 

die vanilla-sources wollt ich ned nehmen ...

Also hab ich per hand den 2.6.12er "aktualisiert" also die .c dateien vom 2.6.11 ausm linuxwacom distfile in den neuen kernel eingefuegt ! 

und es funktioniert !

danke noch mal  :Smile:  Nu muss ich nen anderes Problem suchen mit dem ich mich abend beschaeftigen kann :p 

Ciao ...

----------

## firefly

ich hab dasn ganze mit nem 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 gemacht  :Wink:  es gibt halt nur im linuxwacom archiv unter src nur ein 2.6.11 verzeichniss und das meinte ich  :Wink: 

gruß

firefly

----------

